# Orchard Autocare: Focus RS How Performance Blue should look!



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello everyone and welcome to another Write up from Orchard Autocare. This was a detail we carried out at OCD-ni last year on a very well looked after Ford Focus RS. The car suffered from general wash marks and for a daily driver it was in immaculate condition and a credit to the owner, but as with everything it can be improved. The challenge is "can we make that much a difference to blow away the car's owner?" After the wash stage using 
Orchard Autocare to remove the bugs.
Iron Cleanse that did not even release a single spot of Purple this car is so well looked after
Cotton Candy for the foam. 
Bramley Bubble bath for the shampoo.



Once dried off and under the lights you can see the defects so with this enhancement we are confident that we can easily achieve as close to 100% correction with relative ease. Today we were using Megs 105 and 205 on various 3M pads all done via rotary with the DA taking care of final refine to ensure no holograms are left. 





When finished, the car was treated to 3 coats of Speed Seal and topped with Perfection tyres were dressed with Glitz and now for the after shots. Hope you enjoyed the write up and happily the customer was blown away by the finish and the level of gloss we were able to achieve from a simple 2 day detail!
















































Many thanks Rollo


----------



## george16930 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Stunning. Again stunning.*

Rollo again another immaculate result. The colour is amazing and shine and flake unreal. A credit to you and your products. Will be up to get some more speed seal and wheel cleanse next week. Cheers doc. :detailer:


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

All i can say is WOW:argie: Ronnine just WOW:argie: :thumb:


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Top work Rollo !!! Paintwork looks fantastic !!!! That gloss is awesome !!!!!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Another spanking job Rollo.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Cracking job Rollo!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic job as always Ronnie!

Cooks


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very glossy :thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Fantastic work as always.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Stunning work, I can only imagine how it would have looked in person


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice job there


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

fantastic & beautiful


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Fantastic work mate, what a car!!!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Being a huge ford fan, I love it. Your skills have done it again my man.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

You will be seeing this in a few months in Performance Ford in an upcoming interview with us.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

stunning work


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Stunning ... excellent work


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome work,lovely reflections. I used to think toxic green was the best colour for these but not anymore :thumb:

Mike


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Breathtaking... :argie::argie:


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

Great as always Rollo


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks everyone for the great comments. You will love the next instalment a severely key damaged Mondeo!


----------

